# Daigaku: Darkheart Chronicles (name still in progress)



## Black hood (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey everyone, i know this isnt the best opening page to an art thread, but ill work on a pic for this bit later lol xP anyway for now just enjoy my artwork until i can get this page fixed, #~^

*2009*

Pencil sketches:

Football
Salt/Pepper shakers
Sam
Luscia Sketch
A horses head

Biro sketches:

Mutant Brute

Line Art:

Darkheart: Demonic

Comics:

Proof my brain doesnt work at 2am #.-
Douched

Full Pictures:

Cloe
Luscia
Jason Parelamus (look #2)
Darkheart

*2010*

Biro sketches:

3 more weapon designs
Darkheart wielding Shinigami (the scythe) and Harvest (the sycle which looks like a hook)
Roza Narcisa My friends RP char on IMVU #~^
Demonic Persona

Line Art:

Ookami Ikasukiba (my arrancar >:D)
Me and Kimmy

Full Pics:

Emily


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, how long did this take for you to post? Nah, I'm kidding, it's great to see your art finally posted here, and hopefully will last for a decent amount of time.

and fffff how do you still manage folds and creases in clothes I still can't grasp it!


----------



## Black hood (Mar 4, 2010)

FINALLY i has new piccies lol xD 

Roza Narcisa Its my friends rp char lol, i drew for the sake of the rp xD
Demonic Persona I nom your face with demonic evilness >:3 *nom*


----------

